# Router/VPN service on a PC



## Bellzemos (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello! 

I am new to all this so bear with me please. 

I would like to turn my old desktop PC (a Celeron D with 512 MB RAM) into a router, primarely because I would like to establish a home VPN service. 

Would FreeBSD be the right thing for me? Which version? As I mentioned, I would like to have a home VPN and also learn as much as possible (about networking in general) and also put my old PC to as much use as possible for learning.

I have two NICs in that PC, the integrated LAN card and a 3Com 3CRDAG675 Wireless LAN card. 

Ubuntu and Windows XP recognise and work with that old Wireless card but there are no drivers for Windows 7 or 8. How can I know if FreeBSD will recognise it? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2015)

Some searching suggests that card is Atheros-based, and it will probably work.  Choose the latest version of FreeBSD for the best hardware support.  Or maybe try opnSense or pfSense, which likely are easier to set up for a VPN than starting from scratch.  A Celeron D is probably powerful enough for this, although the "D" models generated a lot of heat.


----------



## Bellzemos (Jul 12, 2015)

I see that you are very knowledgeable. Thank you, I will try the pfSense.


----------

